# che programmi di file-sharing usate?

## consdel

usavo tantissimo eMule su Windows, e penso sia il miglio software di file-sharing mai prodotto (oltre a vantare la migliore "comunità" di file-sharing).

ci sono rimasto molto male quando ho provato aMule e xMule: possibilie che siano rimasti così indietro???

non c'è una VERA alternativa per Linux? un programma altrettanto valido?

fatemi cambiare idea!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma di amule che versione hai usato?

----------

## Peach

personalmente al momento sto usando quasi ed esclusivamente bitTorrent (con azureus-bin), devo dire che mi trovo bene per quel poco che scarico...

----------

## consdel

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma di amule che versione hai usato?

 

ho provato fino alla 2.0 rc3, ma è inutilizzabile su FAT32 (dove ho la partizione in cui salvo e scarico) ...

----------

## GhePeU

prova la 2.0.0 rc4

----------

## assente

 *consdel wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ma di amule che versione hai usato? 
> 
> ho provato fino alla 2.0 rc3, ma è inutilizzabile su FAT32 (dove ho la partizione in cui salvo e scarico) ...

 

io uso la 1.28, a me funziona da sempre la scrittura su fat32

----------

## consdel

impazzisce perchè non riesce a settare i permessi.

cmq per compilare amule 2.0.0rc4 dovrei ricompilare wxwindows senza supporto a gtk2...

preferirei evitare...

----------

## mfkr79

 *consdel wrote:*   

> impazzisce perchè non riesce a settare i permessi.

 

Io uso ancora la rc3, ho sia i file temporanei che quelli scaricati su una FAT32, all'avvio aMule disabilita automaticamente il setting relativo ai permessi, cosa che non fa invece xMule...alla lunga tali warning, oltre ad essere fastidiosi, mi bloccano il programma   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *consdel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq per compilare amule 2.0.0rc4 dovrei ricompilare wxwindows senza supporto a gtk2...
> 
> preferirei evitare...

 

In teoria anche per la rc3 avresti dovuto compilare le wxwidget senza gtk2..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> In teoria anche per la rc3 avresti dovuto compilare le wxwidget senza gtk2..

 

In teoria per tutti gli amule serve quello

----------

## mfkr79

Sul sito del progetto amule, relativamente alla rc4, c'é scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Works with wxWidgets 2.4.2 and wxWidgets 2.5.1
> 
> 2. gtk2 support is in wxWidgets 2.5.1 much better than in 2.4.2, so feel free to use it (but without any warrancy - its still experimental)

 

Modificando l'ebuild FORSE si compila senza "-gtk2", bisogna poi vedere se funge e quanto è stabile

EDIT: fatta la modifica all'ebuild della rc4, con supporto gtk2 nelle wxgtk 2.4.2 non mi si compila  :Crying or Very sad: ,

però non ho provato se è tutto ok ricompilando wxwidget senza supporto alle gtk2

----------

## codadilupo

xMule, e mi trovo abbastanza bene... c'e' da dire che metà delle cose che mancano, dipendono o dall'integrazione con i windows manager (che, quando c'e', é un poco farlocca e fa un poco quello che vuole) o dall'integrazione con mozilla/firefox etc...

'nsomma... non é che sia proprio colpa di xMule/aMule  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## jp10hp

io usavo xnap e ora sono passato a Lopster...mi trovo molto bene!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

lopster per linux + ramalopster per windows + fastweb = 400kB/sec FISSI

----------

## heXen

su linux uso bittorrent, scarico il torrent, apro una tty e scarico, qualche volta winmx emulato

Su win usavo winmx e kazaa lite

azureus a dire il vero non so neanche a cosa serva   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sourcez

Io uso overnet+ed2k-gui ed amule-1.26:

col primo scarico più velocemente ma trovo meno roba, viceversa con l'altro.

----------

## stuart

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> Io uso overnet+ed2k-gui ed amule-1.26:
> 
> col primo scarico più velocemente ma trovo meno roba, viceversa con l'altro.

 

idem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

amule 2.0.0_rc3 bene o male grossi problemi non ne ho...non ho provato la verione per windows ma per quello che scarico è più che sufficiente

----------

## Sparker

amule-2.0.0rc4 necessita delle wxGTK-2.5.1 per funzionare con le gtk2 e Unicode

(sull'Unicode sono sicuro, sulle gkt2 un pò meno)

Ho compilato le wx con +gtk2 +unicode e amule con -arch=i586 -O2 -pipe (e basta)  e non mi si è MAI piantato 

(p.s. ho un k6-2 350)

----------

## n3m0

 *consdel wrote:*   

> ho provato fino alla 2.0 rc3, ma è inutilizzabile su FAT32 (dove ho la partizione in cui salvo e scarico) ...

 

Lessi di questo problema tempo fa..

Il problema non e' del software in se, ma del file system (se così lo si vuole chiamare...)

Mi pare (probabilita' che ricordi bene 40%, visto che il problema non mi interessava direttamente) che bastasse montare la partizione fat32 con l'opzione "quiet".

quindi

```
mount /dev/xxx /mnt/partizionfat -t vfat -o <altreopzioni>,quiet
```

oppure, nell'fstab

```
/dev/xxx     /mnt/partizionefat    vfat      <altreoopzioni>,quiet    0 0
```

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   In teoria anche per la rc3 avresti dovuto compilare le wxwidget senza gtk2.. 
> 
> In teoria per tutti gli amule serve quello

 

Esattamente, in teoria.

In pratica si puo' compilare tranquillamente against gtk2, ma il supporto UNICODE (almeno fino alla rc3 che ho provato) non e' ancora stato introdotto, quindi le wx vanno compilate con USE="-unicode", altrimenti amule non parte proprio  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

Io cmq saltello tra overnet ufficiale, mldonkey e amule.

----------

## hardskinone

Con vari programmi di sharing cerco e scarico file .torrent e poi uso bittorrent liscio, con niente sopra.

----------

## Sparker

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  ma il supporto UNICODE (almeno fino alla rc3 che ho provato) non e' ancora stato introdotto, quindi le wx vanno compilate con USE="-unicode", altrimenti amule non parte proprio 

 

Nell'rc4 hanno implementato il supporto unicode

----------

## Josuke

ma c'è l'ebuild per la versione rc4?

----------

## Truzzone

Io ho trovato questo  :Very Happy: 

Devo ancora provare ad installarlo.

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

si trova sul sito di amule

----------

## =DvD=

io uso mldonkey + una gui per kde che è kmldonkey (tutto ~x86).

Non l'ha consiglaito nessuno: ha dei problemi che non conosco?

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> io uso mldonkey + una gui per kde che è kmldonkey (tutto ~x86).
> 
> Non l'ha consiglaito nessuno: ha dei problemi che non conosco?

 

Anche io quando ho bisogno uso mldonkey...

----------

## GhePeU

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Io ho trovato questo 
> 
> Devo ancora provare ad installarlo.
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone  

 

quello è l'ebuild per la rc3 rinominato

vedere sul sito di amule oppure qui

nel frattempo sono uscite due patch, una sistema un problema all'IPfilter, l'altra fornisce la compatibilità con le crypto++ 5.2... appena avrò tempo di provare la seconda (la prima funziona sicuramente) inserirò l'ebuild nuovo, che ho già pronto...

----------

## Truzzone

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> nel frattempo sono uscite due patch, una sistema un problema all'IPfilter, l'altra fornisce la compatibilità con le crypto++ 5.2... appena avrò tempo di provare la seconda (la prima funziona sicuramente) inserirò l'ebuild nuovo, che ho già pronto...

 

Attenderò (ansioso) il nuovo ebuild   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ok sto provando amule rc4a con gtk2 e unicode...sembra andare benissimo...24 ore avviato e mai un crash..sembra anche scaricare più veloce   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sparker

Credo sia vero che scarica più veloce, infatti hanno sistemato un bug nella compressione gzip che dava problemi con il server lugdulumquelcheè

Ora sto compliando la rc5  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## consdel

montare la FAT32 con l'opzione "quiet", come mi avete consigliato, ha effettivamente risolto i problemi con aMule.

adesso sto provando l'ultima "stable" (1.2.6 mi sembra) e mi sembra mooolto meglio di xmule, soprattutto come spreco di memoria!

non appena buttano fuori la 2.0 definitiva la provo, cmq è evidente che sia un progetto molto attivo e in continuo sviluppo: i changelog sono lunghissimi e molto frequenti.

mi ricorda i tempi del boom nello sviluppo di emule, quando si era intorno alla 0.30! ^_^

----------

## Josuke

azz non faccio in tempo a metterne una che ne fanno n'altra...vabbhe ora mi metto a compilare quella allora  :Smile: 

----------

## GhePeU

se qualcuno fosse interessato a provare la rc5 ho postato il nuovo ebuild in bugzilla...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=57528

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *consdel wrote:*   

> montare la FAT32 con l'opzione "quiet", come mi avete consigliato, ha effettivamente risolto i problemi con aMule.
> 
> adesso sto provando l'ultima "stable" (1.2.6 mi sembra) e mi sembra mooolto meglio di xmule, soprattutto come spreco di memoria!
> 
> non appena buttano fuori la 2.0 definitiva la provo, cmq è evidente che sia un progetto molto attivo e in continuo sviluppo: i changelog sono lunghissimi e molto frequenti.
> ...

 

io uso

```

/dev/hde2       /mnt/shared     vfat    defaults,uid=root,gid=users,umask=0007          0 0

```

nell'fstab per la partizione vfat e non ho mai riscontrato problemi, vedi te se ti è di aiuto

come file sharing uso bittorrent (tipo per scaricare le iso di qualche distro...) oppure mldonkey per il resto, si connette a tutte le reti principali, Donkey (che è la più testata), fasttrack, bittorent, directconnect, gnutella...  :Wink: 

Se ti sta fatica settarlo posso postarti i miei script per mldonkey, comunque basta creargli un utente:gruppo apposito (io ho mldonkey:sharing) per garantire un minimo di sicurezza

come interfaccia grafica uso g2gui che è strepitosamente meglio di emule!   :Very Happy: 

P.S. è anche possibile farlo girare sotto chroot senza ingrullire troppo semplicemente con lo script postato qui

 garantendo una ragionevole sicurezza

----------

## shanghai

Io uso BitTornado (versione di BitTorrent suggerita dal creatore del client ufficiale). E' uscito il nuovo ebuild proprio oggi (~x86).

----------

## consdel

sto usando aMule 2.0 rc5 da qualche giorno, e devo dire che mi trovo molto bene, finalmente una valida alternativa!   :Smile: 

----------

## Yans

io uso bitorrent con azureus funziona molto bene   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *consdel wrote:*   

> sto usando aMule 2.0 rc5 da qualche giorno, e devo dire che mi trovo molto bene, finalmente una valida alternativa!  

 

Ed e' stabile? Io con le versioni fino alla rc3 ho avuto problemi si stabilita' (molti crash)

----------

## consdel

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *consdel wrote:*   sto usando aMule 2.0 rc5 da qualche giorno, e devo dire che mi trovo molto bene, finalmente una valida alternativa!   
> 
> Ed e' stabile? Io con le versioni fino alla rc3 ho avuto problemi si stabilita' (molti crash)

 

sì!

----------

## kartone

ma la r5 di amule e' compatibile con la rete kademlia?

----------

## consdel

 *kartone wrote:*   

> ma la r5 di amule e' compatibile con la rete kademlia?

 

no

----------

## kartone

waaa che peccato... :Sad: 

quando pensate sia implementato il supporto per la rete Kad?

----------

## consdel

non saprei, ma per ora il supporto a Kad non è assolutamente fondamentale.

il "core" degli utenti usano ancora la rete normale, e quelli che usano Kad le usano entrambe

----------

## fctk

io uso amule cvs perchè aiuto un po' gli sviluppatori con il testing ma devo dire che è molto stabile... compilato con il supporto alle gtk2 e unicode.

personalmente consiglio di compilare amule seguendo questa guida: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Compilation_Installation

per chi vuole amule con le gtk2 e l'unicode deve utilizzare (come specificato) wxGTK 2.5.1 e le crypto 5.2.1 e compilare il primo così:

```
./configure --with-gtk --enable-gtk2 --enable-unicode && make
```

infine se volete aiutare gli sviluppatori con le backtraces seguite questa guida: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Backtraces

----------

